# Simms G3 Guide Watjacke aus Gore-Tex in Größe L



## Salty Waterboy (25. Dezember 2022)

Biete hier meine 2x getragene Simms G3 Guide Watjacke aus Gore-Tex in Größe L an.

Sie ist absolut neuwertig!

Mir ist sie an meinen Armen leider etwas knapp.

Gekauft habe ich sie u
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
nter diesem Link unten Ende August.

Es ist eine klasse Jacke, leicht, super verarbeitet und ein echter Hingucker.

Rechnung von Flyfishing Europe lege ich mit dazu.






						Simms Watjacke Gore-Tex G3 Guide Watjacke | flyfishingeurope-shop.de
					

Das Raumwunder unter den Watjacken von Simms. Jetzt 25% leichter! In den 7 Taschen kann fast alles verstaut werden, was am Wasser griffbereit sein soll. Darunter 2 mit Fleece gefütterte Taschen um die Hände aufzuwärmen wenn es mal kalt ist...




					www.flyfishingeurope-shop.de


----------

